# Cheapest way to fly



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi we are 2 adults,4 kids 3 dogs and 1 cat moving to Estevan saskatchewan from Ireland.Any ideas on best way to go .Do pets need rabies test from Ireland


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You need a letter from your vet stating the dog is rabies free and there have been no rabies cases reported in Ireland in the last 6 months preceding your travel. It also must state your dog has been in Ireland for the last 6 months and is over 8 months old... It is advisable to vaccinate for rabies 30 days before you travel.

If I recall correctly, Air Transat will take the pets same flight as you for $275/animal.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks a million G-MO


----------



## pug (May 29, 2012)

hi there did you bring your dogs out to Canada. My partner & I are moving to Calgary hopefully in Sept & have a little dog we hope to bring with us. Just starting into the research process.


----------



## Sbarnes (Aug 23, 2014)

I just took my not even 4 month old kitten from Vancouver to Paris and they couldn't have cared less about the paper work. I was absolutely petrified to put her on the plane, tried giving her children's gravol which the vet recommended which she spat all over the car. She must've gotten enough to get a bit sleepy because when we were waiting at the airport she tell asleep in my arms. She has however been flying since I got her a few months ago but had never gone in the baggage hold. The only complaint I had was when she came out on the oversized baggage rack her crate got stuck and I had to pull her out sideways which she was not happy about and neither was I. Going through customs the officers were obsessed with how cute she was and couldn't have cared less about the paper work except that her rabies certificate didn't have a stamp on it and her collar with her rabies tag was in the dark depths of one of my suitcases. I really don't think they could've cared less!


----------



## Sbarnes (Aug 23, 2014)

Also they say not to give pets food or water for a couple hours before the flight so they don't have an accident in their carriers but I did and she had no accidents! 12 hours on a plane too I was very impressed. First thing I did when we got to the airport was get her some water and snuggle her


----------

